# trapper in iowa



## jacob_schroeder (Dec 2, 2011)

I am back into the trapping scene i haven't trapped in 9 years because i was in the military. are there any sugestions on trapping beaver, mink, muskrat. or bobcat. that might be news to me. i am primarily using snares. i set my first run this morning but have to go back out now that its light out and set some more. any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum jacob_schroeder.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey Jacob you should maybe ask a specific question. Kind of hard to answer a question about so many different species!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

If you were catch'in em just keep trapp'in the way you were trapp'in. Those critters haven't changed in hundreds of years. As coyotejon says---specific question---we'll do our best to help you out.

I sure like see'in another snare man on the site.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to the site! Nice to see more trappers joining us!


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

welcome back, and thank you for your service!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for your service and glad your home.

I do know you are only allowed one bobcat per season in Iowa.

If you have access to small running creeks, find an area that has a small finger of water coming out of the stream and going back in. Not very deep, just enough water to cover a #1 coil spring. I use to take 25 to 30 mink a season in Iowa that way. You'll want to stake this set very well, it will also take most raccoon coming by. Are you only snaring or do you also have traps?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

What part of Iowa?


----------

